# Caltrain bike storage



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of riding Caltrain this next week at 7am for my commute and bringing my expensive bike. I have seen pictures of the "bike storage" and it is a bunch of bikes stack on each other secured by bungee cords. Does it really get bad at commuting hours? I dont want to scratch up or damage my bike. Is it safe to bring my bike?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It does get pretty full 6:45-8:30, especially on the "Baby Bullet" trains

Some people show up with nice bikes. More or less everyone is pretty respectful from what I observe. Doesn't mean you're gonna be scratch-proof for sure. Kind have to be strategic. Most bikes have ID cards saying where the passenger is getting off with the bike. 

I myself can't come to taking my bike on the train.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

It is as you have said. The racks are made to hold 4 bikes, stacked on each other. Unless you get lucky and are on a train that is lightly loaded (which is rare even mid-day), you will have bikes stacked on yours. If you are really worried about the bike and treat it like a classic car, I wouldn't bring it. But if it is a bike that you treat like a daily driver (and accept the door dings that come with that use), then no worries.

The more full the train (with bikes), the greater chance that the bike will get moved mid-trip. The bikes are stacked, and if someone at the bottom of the stack needs to get off, the bikes must be shuffled around. Stay close and stay alert, so you can be there to do the shuffling of your bike to protect it (otherwise, others will shuffle it for you).


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

i would rather just play it safe and put some 3m clear tape on problem areas that may get some rubbing.


----------

